# Con-Cor SW1500 repower?



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

I have one of the very old Con-Cor SW1500 switchers, and even though it has the Kato drive and has been cleaned, it still doesn't run worth a darn compared to today's standards.

I have searched online, and I can't find any info on a possible shell swap onto a newer mechanism. There is the LifeLike SW9 mechanism and the Kato NW2 mechanism. There also is the Arnold SW1 mechanism.

Does anyone have any of these models, and if so could you give me the dimensions of the mechanism so I can see if it might fit my Con-Cor shell, even if I have to mill it a bit? 

Or has anyone actually done a shell swap of the Con-Cor SW1500 shell onto one of these newer mechanisms?

Thanks.

-Never Get Old


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Even Kato couldn't fix this dog!*



Never Get Old said:


> I have one of the very old Con-Cor SW1500 switchers, and even though it has the Kato drive and has been cleaned, it still doesn't run worth a darn compared to today's standards.
> 
> I have searched online, and I can't find any info on a possible shell swap onto a newer mechanism. There is the LifeLike SW9 mechanism and the Kato NW2 mechanism. There also is the Arnold SW1 mechanism.
> 
> ...


Never Get Old;

The original Rivarosi SW1500 was a switcher with two speeds. The speeds were zero and 120mph! Kato's mechanism was better than Rivarosi's , but, as you have found out, that was all you could say for it. This is as close as Kato ever got to making a bad locomotive, in my opinion. I don't have the mechanisms you asked for so I can't give you actual dimensions. For whatever it's worth, I would think the Kato NW-2 would be the most likely fit, and probably the best runner too.

Good Luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

You are exactly right about the speed issue! It has two speeds - on and off. The Kato version that I have also has two traction tires. Ugh! Three pole motor with no flywheels.

Surely someone here has a Kato NW2 that they can measure for me. 

I bought a "condition and age unknown" Life-Like SW9/1200 cheap on Fee-Bay just to see if it might fit. It has the problem of having to rig a way to get power from the trucks to the frame since the LL shell that I would remove contains the contacts. Ugh! If it doesn't fit, I'll either resell it or strip it and use it as a paint test project. I'm learning to airbrush right now. So far so good. I am almost finished with my first project, which is an Amtrak dummy B unit in Phase II paint.

-Never Get Old


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Getting power from wheels to motor*



Never Get Old said:


> You are exactly right about the speed issue! It has two speeds - on and off. The Kato version that I have also has two traction tires. Ugh! Three pole motor with no flywheels.
> 
> Surely someone here has a Kato NW2 that they can measure for me.
> 
> ...


-Never Get Old;

You might want to solder small wires from the wheel contact wipers directly up to the motor. If you are dissatisfied with the three-pole motor (nowadays, who wouldn't be!:smilie_daumenneg You can get some quite small, very good quality can motors, (and flywheels) from Northwest Short Line. www.nwsl.com 

My the Kato NW-2 you find have a five-pole motor, and flywheels.

Good luck on your quest. Ive got one of my own going on. Looking for D-type (four axle) truck assemblies like those on the old Bachman bow wow a DD-40AX. 

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*I found one.*



Never Get Old said:


> I have one of the very old Con-Cor SW1500 switchers, and even though it has the Kato drive and has been cleaned, it still doesn't run worth a darn compared to today's standards.
> 
> I have searched online, and I can't find any info on a possible shell swap onto a newer mechanism. There is the LifeLike SW9 mechanism and the Kato NW2 mechanism. There also is the Arnold SW1 mechanism.
> 
> ...


_Never Get Old; (On the other hand, consider the alternative!)

I dug through my trains and found a Lifelike SW-9/1200. Cleaned the wheels an tested it. At the lowest DC speed it could maintain steadily, the loco took just over one full minute to cover three feet of track. That's quite different from your SW-1500, which could probably cover the same distance in something under one second!:laugh:
You asked for dimensions. These are all external dimensions as I didn't want to take the shell off a smooth running loco.

Length between the end mounted handrails is 3-1/16".

Height from rail top to cab roof top is 1-1/8".

Hood section is 2" long and 1/2" wide.

Cab is 1/2" long, (+ 1/8" for the battery box.) and 3/4" wide.

The Lifelike item# is 7865.

Since this loco looks good, and runs very well, are you sure you even want to swap shells? Up to you, of course, but the two units (SW-9/1200 and SW-1500 [which I seem to remember was actually an SW-1200 in the first place] look very much alike.

Hope that helps you;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah, I want to save this shell. It's a fairly rare (I've only seen one in 3 years) old Con-Cor in Seaboard Coast Line paint. I bought an N Scale of Nevada detail upgrade kit for it. I have just been treating it as a display piece on the layout.

Down in the painting forum, I just posted about my first ever locomotive paint job with my Iwata Revolution airbrush that I bought about 6-8 months ago. I think it turned out OK. I'm going to keep learning with the airbrush, and I hope sometime soon I'll have the confidence to paint whatever locomotive I want. Then I won't worry about this one so much any more.

Nobody has ever produced an N scale end cab switcher in SCL black and yellow paint to my knowledge, and I want at least two. The Con-Cor is in the "Family Lines" grey paint scheme with the SCL letters on the cab. I also have the "Family Lines" MP15DC from Atlas, also in the grey paint scheme, and it's marked L&N unfortunately. I had a heck of a time finding that one - finally had it shipped to me NOS from Scotland of all places. The Atlas MP15DC runs fantastic though. I've acquired two MP15DC shells that I hope to paint and decal in SCL black and yellow when I get better with the airbrush. For today, I'd like to get this old Con-Cor shell to run as well as my MP15DC's do. Otherwise it will just have to sit as a display piece.

-Never Get Old


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

traction fan said:


> I dug through my trains and found a Lifelike SW-9/1200.
> 
> Length between the end mounted handrails is 3-1/16".
> Height from rail top to cab roof top is 1-1/8".
> ...


Those are EXACTLY the same dimensions as this Con-Cor switcher. I have a "condition unknown" Life-Like SW9/1200 on order from fee-bay. It just might fit, even if a tiny bit of milling is required. If so, then I'll find a way to get the current from the trucks to the frame, possibly by removing and transferring the brass contact strips from the Life-Like shell. I'll know more in a few days.

I wish someone could measure a Kato NW2.

-Never Get Old


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

I think we have an answer - if I really want to save and repower the Con-Cor switcher. Look at the pic attached. The LifeLike SW9/1200 mechanism appears to be a perfect fit into the hood and cab. A little work with a hobby knife to open up the inside of the sill would make this a perfect solution I think.

I'm not going to try it right now because I just painted the LifeLike SW9/1200 in SCL black and yellow (in the painting forum) so the mechanism is no longer "available" to repower the Con-Cor.

-Never Get Old


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

traction fan said:


> _Never Get Old; (On the other hand, consider the alternative! )
> 
> dug through my trains and found a Lifelike SW-9/1200. Cleaned the wheels an tested it.
> 
> ...


Did you mean that you might want to sell it?

-Never Get Old


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Not for sale*



Never Get Old said:


> Did you mean that you might want to sell it?
> 
> -Never Get Old


 Nope, I'm keeping it. I was simply suggesting that you use the NW-2 instead of trying to fit the SW-1500 shell. You explained that you prefer to use the SW-1500 shell. Are you unable to find an NW-2? I thought you said you had one on order.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

Nobody was able to give me the measurements for the NW-2. The Life-Like SW9/1200 runs really well and would be an easy fit into the shell if I decide to do that. The only thing I hate about it is the four electrical pickups on the sill that make it so difficult to work with. They have to be masked for painting, and when taking the shell off, they get hung up and bend very easily. I am lucky I didn't break them off. A tip online is to put a shim of paper or cardboard between them and the metal mechanism when removing the shell so they don't get hung up and break. The second one that I have on order should be a little easier since I now know more about how the shell comes apart.

I also have an Atlas S2 on order because I really like the looks of the big dual flywheel mechanism. SCL did have a number of S2's although they retired them pretty early on. My only concern about the S2 is that Atlas used wires to connect the trucks to the circuit board because that makes disassembly, especially motor replacement, more difficult. However, it completely eliminates any problems with keeping the contacts clean.

-Never Get Old


----------

